# [SOLVED] My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

okhay , so its been a week . and my acer aspire one netbook keeps freezing . I cant control anything , the mouse/cursor wont moce . nothing works, Ctrl+Alt+Del = dosnt work . i have to force shut down , pressing the power button. The fans dont really work. i just hear a little noise . here are the readings of the CPUID Hardware Monitor :: 
-----------------------------------
ACPI Temperatures : 27'C= Value , 27'C= Min , 27'C= Max
Intel Atom N270 Temps : 54'C=Value , 54'C= Min , 58'C = Max
Hitachi HTS545016BNA Temps Assembly: 37'C=Value,37'C=Min,37'C=Max
Battery 1 voltages, current voltages: 11.57=Value, 11.40=Min, 11.59=Max
Levels: Wear level :30%=value, 30%=min, 30%=max
charge level : 45%=value, 36%=Min, 45%=Max
_________________________________________
PLEASE HELP THANKS !!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*



> The fans dont really work


You mean the fans stop before it crashes?


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

Well no, when it freezes the fans dont make as much sound. like if you listen closely you can still hear something running , so yaa . 

This happened to me 5 times already in llike an hour. soo please help me thx / = )


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

What program are you running when it freezes? One specific program or many?

Have a look at the reliability monitor (START -> type *perfmon /rel* press enter) and see if there are any recurring errors.


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

with the netbook running and warm, just let the air blow from the vents onto yout cheak or something to c if it blowing hot/warm air out. i got the d250 netbook and for the most part the fan is running %90 of the time and i can't hear it at all. Them temps you posted seems about the same as my netbook.
o yeah if you are watching online videos, playing games etc flash it may freeze up the lil netbook.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

Usually I'm running google chrome. And sometimes it jut freezes on the desktop! what did you mean by those commands ? 

Uhmm okay before I watched and listened to music on me netbook and it fine ? Could this be a hardware problem ? I put it baize my cheek and there was no air tanager. Nothing it's not frozen right now and there is no air. It's quiet but I can still hear something


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*



reventon said:


> Have a look at the reliability monitor (START -> type *perfmon /rel* press enter) and see if there are any recurring errors.


Run the above and a Window should appear with the state of your system. Click on any red *X*s that you can see and it will show you details of the errors on that day. Look for any recurring errors.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

Sorry, the above will only work if you are on Vista/7. I did not notice that you were running XP

As you are running XP. Go to START -> Run -> type *eventvwr.msc* press enter and look for errors that occurred just before the lock-ups.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

okhay i will try doing that later . its night time and lol dont really want to do that right now. i will write the results for you tomorrow, alright ? just a question, what is this going to do ? like should i do this when the netbook freezes or like when it dosent ? thanks . = )


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

The event logs record all errors that the OS records. They usually go back to when you first installed the OS.

What you do is wait for it to lockup, then go to the event log viewer and look to see what the most recent error is (and what programs it mentions) - copy the message into your next post if you do not understand it.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

Ok, so I did that . And I click event viewer (local) and then it lists 6 categories: application , security, system, Internet explored, Odiag, Osession! 
So I clicked applications and it gives me like 1,413 events. And there like information and warnings and errors !
Same with rest but different. 
Please explain further on what to do , in maybe more detail thx . I'm no computer techy so that whbthabk you soonmuch !


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*



reventon said:


> Sorry, the above will only work if you are on Vista/7. I did not notice that you were running XP


FWIW, doesn't work on my Vista machine.:grin:


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*



1shado1 said:


> FWIW, doesn't work on my Vista machine.:grin:


*perfmon /rel* definitely works on Vista. This infosheet about the commands usage on Server 2008 (which shares the same backbone as Vista) confirms this: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc731067(WS.10).aspx#Mtps_DropDownFilterText


*@XxProblemsxX* - The following instructions will collect the Event Logs (and other information) for me to troubleshoot with:


jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Please run this app (BSOD file collection app for XP) --
> 
> ...


----------



## Geekomatic (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

Every time I hear this sort off thing, I want to "will" a usb drive installed with a bootable Linux distro over to the OP...I like to know if it's OS or hardware before chasing tail & reading through tomes of system reports.

After that, I would say to back up your data & reset the bloody thing back to day one. If you have no ext. DVD, then you need access to one or access to another PC that has one (so you can copy the disc contents to a usb stick & run the repair/reinstall from there).

If you're _truly_ lucky- your OEM gave you a recovery disc complete with drivers/software (or, _really_ lucky- a recovery partition)...otherwise, they leave you to fend for yourself to download & reinstall them- & it takes a while to do that...

G
PS- to access the recovery partition (erases the drive!)- hold, ALT/F10 at power on. It may take a couple of go's...Computer management/drive management will show if you have this partition.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

@ reventon , thanks i will do that shortly . 

@geekomatic ? sorry but i ddint understand a word you said lol . what did you mean anyways >?


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

okhay you have no idead how hard this was. the netbook froze up on me like 3 times  ! 

Well heres teh folder .


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*



reventon said:


> *perfmon /rel* definitely works on Vista. This infosheet about the commands usage on Server 2008 (which shares the same backbone as Vista) confirms this: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc731067(WS.10).aspx#Mtps_DropDownFilterText


I wasn't saying it didn't work on Vista, just that it wouldn't work on mine. I didn't realize there was a space between "perfmon" and "/" (my bad). :grin:


----------



## Geekomatic (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*



XxProblemsxX said:


> @geekomatic ? sorry but i ddint understand a word you said lol . what did you mean anyways >?


Using the recovery partition will set you back to the very first time you started your new PC- every bad thing gone. You will have to reinstall any programs you installed between then & now.

Downside- time. Upside- all will be as fresh as can be!

If you get into drive management- (each OS has a different way of access, google it)- you can see if a partition exists. It will show areas of the drive that may not show in your "My Computer" area- simply because these areas are not always assigned a drive letter (like C or D). If you find this in drive management- it means that you can use the keyboard combo of "Alt key + F10 to access this partition, at power on- and can elect to replace your current, screwed-up, Windows with the original "not screwed-up" 
version.

If you try everything else & find no resolution, post back...


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

IMHO, i'd rather start fresh from a windowx xp cd. This way you will not get the loaded junk that comes pre-installed with the recovery drive option.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

well i contacted acer , amd they made me restore the notebook to factory settings. using Erecovery . so i did . and well right now , its not freezing . i will post back maybe tomorrow and tell you the results. please be pateint thanks .


----------



## Geekomatic (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*



XxProblemsxX said:


> well i contacted acer , amd they made me restore the notebook to factory settings. using Erecovery . so i did . and well right now , its not freezing . i will post back maybe tomorrow and tell you the results. please be pateint thanks .


Yes, this is what I had suggested. You shouldn't have the issues you had before- but you'll have to reinstall anything you installed from the time you got the laptop until now...

Glad it's sorted & hope all goes smoothly now. My opinion on antivirus is to uninstall whatever Acer has on it & download/install Avira free edition. Search for it on majorgeeks.com.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

Uhmm , nope . 

i had the same problem again . it kept freezing, so i had the warrenty and i sent it to acer .

And no AVIRA sucks, lol . AVG , is number 1 . YEE YEE .


----------



## Geekomatic (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*



XxProblemsxX said:


> Uhmm , nope .
> 
> i had the same problem again . it kept freezing, so i had the warrenty and i sent it to acer .
> 
> And no AVIRA sucks, lol . AVG , is number 1 . YEE YEE .


Avira catches more, according to the reports...but use what you feel best with & trust.

Good luck


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

no sorry, i strongly disagree with that .

i had a virus on my other computer, and i used avira to get rid of it it didnt work. then i used AVG and there you go , problem solved.

EVERYBODY ELSE OUT THERE ! AVG IS NUMBER YEE YEE !! AVIRA IS OKHAY AND SUCKS BUT AVG , YEE YEEE MAN . !


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: My acer netbook keeps freezing !! Help !!*

Use the antivirus that suits you best, but check out some of the online comparison test results. AVG is consistantly graded as average, and Avira gets higher scores for detection and removal rates.

As the original problem has been solved, this thread is now closed. If you'd like to discuss antivirus software, please start a new thread in the General Security forum.


----------

